# South East , GA Cheese Day



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 20, 2012)

Mild today with a slight breeze.

Good day for cheese smoking.

Brought back from Amish country, Lancaster County PA.













ambyche.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 20, 2012






Some curd also.













bylr 2.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 20, 2012






Maple smoke delivered via AMZNPS in my Bradley 6 rack (no heat or ice)













bylr 3.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 20, 2012


----------



## smoking b (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool - Did you get your cheese from the cheese haus off rt 30 in Lancaster? That muenster jalapeno looks great!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 20, 2012)

Smoking B said:


> Cool - Did you get your cheese from the cheese haus off rt 30 in Lancaster? That muenster jalapeno looks great!


Get my cheese from Weavers in Adamstown


----------



## smoking b (Dec 20, 2012)

nepas said:


> Get my cheese from Weavers in Adamstown


Ah ok - never been there. That cheese looks really good though.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 20, 2012)

OMG Jalapeno Meunster! I'm on a mission now...

Nice job. everything looks great.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 20, 2012)

Man that looks great.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Muenster Jalapeno sounds Fantastic! As does the rest!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 20, 2012)

My wife is after the garlic/dill curds so i gotta vac seal them tomorrow.













amchsy1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 20, 2012


















amchsy.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 20, 2012


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks really good. Nice color. How long in the maple smoke? Cold front moving in here and planning to do some on Sat. with peach, some with apple and maybe some with pecan. Stash is getting low and Cabot's is on sale so time to stock up.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 21, 2012)

Smoke applied for 2 hours.

Just wrapped in clear wrap until i can get to weirdomart for some vac bags.


----------



## go4abliss (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow, I never thought about doing cheese curds, Im alway buying them from the tillmook cheese factory. Well now I think Im going to try that, thanks


----------



## sound1 (Dec 21, 2012)

Curds, that sounds awesome. 

Can you do this and keep the fresh "squeak"? I would think that the resting period in the fridge would just turn them into cheese. A light smoke and eat within a couple days? I have tried the nuke for ten seconds, that they say brings back the squeak, but just not the same.


----------

